# CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker VS Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut



## RejZoR (Jun 12, 2018)

Are there any reviews that directly compare these two under really harsh conditions? They both seem excellent, but would prefer the best of the best since I'm planning on buying one syringe of Conductonaut for really top end cooling and one non-conductive top thermal paste for more risky components where liquid metal isn't an option. But can't decide whether I should go with MasterGel maker or Kryonaut. Couldn't find any direct tests either


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have kryonaut. Comparing to even Noctua nt-h1 kryonaut is better. Like 2~3C better during load. I say go with kryonaut. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 12, 2018)

Numbers man. It's all about the numbers.

Cooler Master MasterGel Maker 11 W/mk
Kryonaut 12.5 W/mk

I finally ran out of Cool Silver G4(>12 W/mk, and which I highly recommend, slightly electrically conductive though if that's a concern). And now I'm trying out the Phobya NanoGrease Extreme(16 W/mk). It's ULTRA thick, and kinda hard to work with. But if you can get it spread out super thin it seems to work awesome(as good as anything I've used, or slightly better). It hasn't done that well in reviews though. But I'm pretty sure it's because they aren't getting it spread thin enough.

I haven't tried Kryonaut yet. It's next on the list when I run out of the NanoGrease Extreme. I'm not interested in anything with less than 12 W/mk thermal conductivity.

Here's a review with the MasterGel Maker vs. Kryonaut(and a bunch more).
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-comparison,5108-8.html

I've decided no more diamond-filled TIM for me. That's stuff's all too abrasive. Despite Cooler Master's claim to the contrary(see quote below). I ain't buying that. Heard/seen the IC Diamond horror stories. And witnessed first-hand the scratches Antec 7 causes.



			
				Cooler Master said:
			
		

> The *non-abrasive* added Nano Diamond particles allow the MasterGel Maker to be extremely lightweight and easy to spread or remove while avoiding auto-oxidation or *erosion* overtime.


http://eu.coolermaster.com/en/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel-maker/

Bullshit!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2018)

used both, atm i use the cooler master and no abrasion issue (quite some time since initial application) even tho i wasn't totally in my comfort zone when i saw it was a nano diamond composite, tho they are cooler master ... and not some random bob with no tact whatsoever named IC Diamond, also saw Antec one doing some minimal scratch but not like the ICD.

they behave quite similarly at +/-1° as far as i have seen.

in fact i have tested all TIM from Thermal Grizzly, except the conductonaut, alongside AS5 (which went down the drain.... not worth it anymore) Gelid GC Extreme (quite good .... a bit like the Arctic "cooling" MX4) and the CM MGMN

best result were the CM MGMN and Kryonaut for water block and AIO


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2018)

I just realized I stil have some MX-4 left so I decided to just take 2x 1g syringes of Conductonaut instead and call it a day for now. The shop where I grabbed it didn't have 1g Kryonaut currently so I just skipped it for now. Graphic card and CPU are of priority and I'll give both some liquid metal treatment. I'll get Kryonaut when MX-4 runs out. MasterGel Maker is more accessible at local stores, but not a single one has Conductonaut or Kryonaut which is odd given how highly they are praised, so I had to order from abroad again (main downside is 15€ shipping costs which sucks). Heh.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

With Cooler Master stuff I always get this 'kids toys' feeling... 'MasterGel Maker'... wtf?

And then you see this and all credibility is gone for me. This contains so much wtf I won't even bother describing it all


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 13, 2018)

T n' A?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 13, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> T n' A?



That's just the tip of the iceberg 

- 1 C temperature gaps between each paste ??
- So MasterGel only gives you 3 C over the ... worst paste? Average paste? Best other paste? Puzzling...
- Non overclockable CPU, and an Ivy Bridge nonetheless.
- But! Don't forget to add the XMP RAM and for sure 32 GB makes those CPU cores real hot.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> With Cooler Master stuff I always get this 'kids toys' feeling... 'MasterGel Maker'... wtf?
> 
> And then you see this and all credibility is gone for me. This contains so much wtf I won't even bother describing it all
> View attachment 102374


actually the T A N brand is a ... wait ... no .... a Tanning line of TIM????? 


nah ... seriously they just don't put the name of the brand, they don't do "naming and shaming" like some other brands do.

but truthfully :
T = BeQuiet DC1/Gelid GC2/Prolimatech PK-1/Thermalright CF III ~1°
A = Arctic Silver Alumia ~2°
N = Startech Heatgrease ~3°






RejZoR said:


> I just realized I stil have some MX-4 left so I decided to just take 2x 1g syringes of Conductonaut instead and call it a day for now. The shop where I grabbed it didn't have 1g Kryonaut currently so I just skipped it for now. Graphic card and CPU are of priority and I'll give both some liquid metal treatment. I'll get Kryonaut when MX-4 runs out. *MasterGel Maker is more accessible at local stores, but not a single one has Conductonaut or Kryonaut* which is odd given how highly they are praised, so I had to order from abroad again (main downside is 15€ shipping costs which sucks). Heh.


well then take the CM MGMN .... 

i use both as i wrote in post #4 and the CM MGMN works flawlessly, i took some because my etailer was out of Kryonaut, turns out it's a little bit cheaper (but both are restocked quite frequently )


----------



## RichKnecht (Jun 14, 2018)

I've tried GeLid Extreme, Kryonaut, AS 5, NH T1, and cooler master nano. My best temps were with cooler master nano. I say "were" because I am now using a DerBauer Die Frame on my 7900X with no IHS at all.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 14, 2018)

If your going liquid metal, a messy but good way to apply it to shield it from components you don't want it touching is actually...  cheap thermal paste, like mx-4 or mx-2.  Coat whatever you don't want it touching with the a thin layer and the thermal paste seems to avoid it and actually have a phobia of conventional thermal pastes.  Don't ask me why, just a trick I picked up.  Works great on the electrically sensitive "trench/moat" around NVIDIA GPU dies.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> - Non overclockable CPU, and an Ivy Bridge nonetheless.


Totally overclockable/"partially unlocked"(up to 44x multi + 1.25x BCLK strap), 130W TDP Sandy Bridge-E. But whatever. I don't even know what the point is supposed to be...


R-T-B said:


> If your going liquid metal, a messy but good way to apply it to shield it from components you don't want it touching is actually...  cheap thermal paste, like mx-4 or mx-2.  Coat whatever you don't want it touching with the a thin layer and the thermal paste seems to avoid it and actually have a phobia of conventional thermal pastes.  Don't ask me why, just a trick I picked up.  Works great on the electrically sensitive "trench/moat" around NVIDIA GPU dies.


I thought I invented the trick. But instead of TIM, I use much cheaper, yet equally effective, silicone dielectric grease(same kind you use on spark plug boots and/or brake calipers, among other things).


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 14, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I thought I invented the trick.



Nope, that "trick" has been around since the dawn of time with electrical tape/whatever else material...  remember first hearing about using liquid electrical tape in the 90s, actually.

Technically, you just thought to use dielectric grease and I just thought to use thermal paste (mainly due to the sheer quantity I have).  Neither of us really invented anything.  The idea to "isolate the electrode" has been around since the dawn of electrical awareness.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Jun 14, 2018)

any of the 2 would do the job. But, I find Kryonaut the better choice IMO.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2018)

How much of a chance there is for a precise thin layer of liquid metal to come of a GPU and drop into those capacitors/resistors around GPU?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2018)

Holy crap, got the Conductonaut already today and used it on both, CPU and GPU. This is some sick stuff. Easy to apply as well. Good thing I haven't bought either of mentioned ones from above. I'm just gonna use liquid metal from now on, it's that much better. And buy the cheapest possible thermal grease just to protect capacitors around GPU's and stuff. I just smeared them in MX4 paste just in case if Conductonaut by any chance leaks from the GPU and falls onto those. I can't believe I was hesitating to use liquid metal for so long for unknown reasons...


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 15, 2018)

1.  TIMs haven't changed much in recent years ....  these things are basically rebranded industrial products repackaged for the PC industry.   The only  new product of any impact was Grizzly's Kryonaut. 

2.  Just because the come from the same place, doesn't mean the products are the same ... Conductonaut, Kryonaut, Hydronaut, Aeronaut.... all have different thermal properties

3.  When ya can find the product direct from the manufacturer, you can save a ton.

4,  This 80-way comparison is still completely relevant almost 10 years later ... not much has changed since outside Grizzly's entry into the field.
https://archive.benchmarkreviews.co...k=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12

5.  Liquid metal is the superior performing solution but it remains risky.

6.  I have never quite understood the "doesn't matter" argument as they same argument can be made for a 4.9 versus 5.0 OC, can it not.  Given 2 products of equal cost, there's no logic to taking the one that performas slightly better.    It's not about worrying whether the system will fry with an extra 2C ... it's about building a system that can be kept as cool as possble with the budget available and yes, unarguably, a result of 67 id better than 69.  When performance is equal, other properties should be considered.  Take AS5 probably the most oft recommended product for example ...

a)  AS5 is capacitive ... so there is a risk that dropping some o electrical contacts could be an issue ... it's a small risk for an experienced user, but no matter how infinitesmal, why take it if there's no upside ?

b) AS5 has a horrendously long cure time of 7+ weeks under normal usage.  I can't leave a PC on my workbench that long.   I want to dial in those OCs with all my tools at hand, not try and do the final dial in 7 weeks from now with the PC somewhere else.   So if no upside, why put up with the inconvenience ?

c)  But as we can see in the above link, AS5 has the same Thermal Properties as Shin Etsi G751 ... and Shin Etsu is cheaper !.   So why pay more money, for something with the same thermal properties, which adds increased risk and inconvenience ?

7.  The TIM should be chosen with the same thought in mind as the cooler... makes no sense pairing a $20 cooler with  $20 TIM.  OTOH, availability and cost is a reasonable decision criteria.   Is half a degree worth paying 5 times more for your TIM or the extra effort in finding it in stock ?  That's an individual decision.

My recommendation:

a)  Shin Etsu G751 at < $4 should be the baseline ... No reason to purchase a product that performs almost as well or the same that costs more.
b)  I used to avoid Kryonaut cause it always cost more and was difficult to find.  That's not true a smuch anymore as it's readily available on newegg from $18 to $20 ... even better newegg business has it for $10.  If the extra 0.5C tickles ya fancy, I can't argue with 6 bucks.
c)  If ya want t pick up a bit extra, give LM a try ... but be aware of the fact that it has a negative effect on copper and you will have to reapply one or twice during your box's lifetime ... there's a risk but if ya have experience building a dozen or more boxes, it's not that great a risk.  read the Charles C experience under reviews here:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4YU4GP8298







.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 15, 2018)

I have Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra between CPU IHS and waterblock, and between GPU die and Strix DirectCU II cooler. It's not that hard to apply for a GPU if you just be careful and know what you're doing.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 15, 2018)

Liquid metal TIM $1 per gram. It's called Galinstan. And it's the base compound that all liquid metal TIMs are made from. Conductonaut is, probably, just high indium content Galinstan. And the others(Phobya LM, CLU, CLP) are probably similarly high in indium too. Since it's got the highest thermal conductivity of the metals used to make it. The reported thermal conductivity of Galinstan is only 16.5 W/mk though. Which doesn't make a lot of sense. Since all of the component metals used to make it are all significantly higher than that.

Gallium 29 W/mK
Indium 86 W/mK
Tin 67 W/mK

Maybe there's some magic chemistry/physics to explain why/how Galinstan would only be 16.5 W/mK. Or maybe it's just BS. I dunno...

Make your own Galinstan(fairly easy, but NOT cheap).

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/6uf2gc


----------



## vgm (Jun 15, 2018)

@RejZoR Cooler Master Mastergel Maker and Nano diamond are two different pastes. Maker Gel nano is on par with kryonaut in terms of cooling. At my place, kryonaut was too expensive while Nano gel was cheaper and the paste is holding up pretty good even after a year with zero difference in temperatures, its the same like Day 1. 
Then again, some people have better luck with Kryonaut or Phobya nanogrease extreme or gelid extreme as well. 
CM Maker gel nano didn't scratch my surface at all even after disassembling the laptop several times. The paste is softer and has smooth texture and little thick too. While TGK is easy to spread and needs perfect heatsink contact like LM such as,  TGC,Liquid ultra or Gallistan.
If you're OC near 5GHz, a delid with TGC or Gallistan and LM on IHS will be better option to push heat as fast as possible.
Review of CM Maker gel nano https://www.eteknix.com/cooler-master-mastergel-maker-nano-review/3/
Its just a list of thermal pastes I compiled with the help of community reviews & can be found here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...nd-apply-traditional-and-liquid-metal.806840/


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2018)

Hm, but for me, CM page doesn't even list the MasterGel Nano...
http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/thermal-compound/

There is just MasterGel Maker. I thought Maker and Nano are one and the same thing.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 15, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I thought Maker and Nano are one and the same thing.


99.9999% sure they are. Not that willing to argue about it though. Just gonna provide my evidence and let it speak for itself.







http://eu.coolermaster.com/en/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel-maker/

MasterGel
MasterGel Pro
MasterGel Maker (Nano)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2018)

Prolimatech PK-3 is also a solid performer. Performance wise it sits just below GC extreme


----------



## vgm (Jun 15, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Hm, but for me, CM page doesn't even list the MasterGel Nano...
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/thermal-compound/
> 
> There is just MasterGel Maker. I thought Maker and Nano are one and the same thing.


Oh my!! Last year they had a product called MasterGel and most of them were confused and blasted CM saying CM MG Nano was POS.
I'm glad they killed the confusing Makergel(without Nano) and made it more clear.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 15, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Holy crap, got the Conductonaut already today and used it on both, CPU and GPU. This is some sick stuff. Easy to apply as well. Good thing I haven't bought either of mentioned ones from above. I'm just gonna use liquid metal from now on, it's that much better. And buy the cheapest possible thermal grease just to protect capacitors around GPU's and stuff. I just smeared them in MX4 paste just in case if Conductonaut by any chance leaks from the GPU and falls onto those. I can't believe I was hesitating to use liquid metal for so long for unknown reasons...



Yep, welcome to the only real thermal solution worth paying extra for...  If done right, liquid metal is awesome material unlike anything else, and provides way more than the 1-2C difference common in thermal pastes.  And yeah, you did right shielding the components around the GPU die.  Doesn't take much but makes it A LOT safer.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That's just the tip of the iceberg
> 
> - 1 C temperature gaps between each paste ??
> - So MasterGel only gives you 3 C over the ... worst paste? Average paste? Best other paste? Puzzling...
> ...


many other factor that affect the temp, from the paste, the contact area, airflow, heatsink material, the surface flatness and so and so
personally i don't pay attention too much if the difference is about 1 C or 2 C degree
just pick what paste that feels right for you and for your money


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

The fud talk of AS5 makes me laugh, never had a problem using it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The fud talk of AS5 makes me laugh, never had a problem using it.



I actually have killed something with it before (a 2900XT GPU with WAY too much), but hell, I managed to kill a CPU socket with nonconductive kryonaut so that should surprise no one.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I actually have killed something with it before, but hell, I managed to kill a CPU socket with nonconductive kryonaut so that should surprise no one.m.



Now that's funny


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Now that's funny



Glad we can look back and laugh...

This was when I was young though, before I broke my arm so bad it didn't work right no more...  I can only blame the false, dumb idea that "moar paste" was going to make my gpu go faster.

It made it have funny colored lines on boot, and then nothing.

A case of rtfm.  Live and learn.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 16, 2018)

It's probably possible if paste comes between socket pins and some contacts don't have connection because of it. The exact right (wrong) ones.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> It's probably possible if paste comes between socket pins and some contacts don't have connection because of it. The exact right (wrong) ones.



In my case with the Krynonuat it wasn't the paste that killed it honestly, it was the cleanup (LGA Socket).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> In my case with the Krynonuat it wasn't the paste that killed it honestly, it was the cleanup (LGA Socket).



If I may for even future audeinces I would like to present unfortunate souls with TIM on there LGA sockets with a bat shit crazy solution that is

A: totally safe for the electronics
B: works absolutly perfects getting even the most stubborn grease out of areas its not supposed to be in
C: will personally vest its usuage iv done it myself.

May I present to you

Mass air flow sensor cleaner

Pop the bios battery out and hit the board with this. no resedue and no harm on the plastic.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 16, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> If I may for even future audeinces I would like to present unfortunate souls with TIM on there LGA sockets with a bat shit crazy solution that is
> 
> A: totally safe for the electronics
> B: works absolutly perfects getting even the most stubborn grease out of areas its not supposed to be in
> ...


I did see that the manufacturer does say it is conductive so that makes me a bit wary of doing so


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2018)

Nuckles56 said:


> I did see that the manufacturer does say it is conductive so that makes me a bit wary of doing so



well its not a fantastic product to use if your system is running I suppose............


----------



## Tromick (Jun 17, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> I have kryonaut. Comparing to even Noctua nt-h1 kryonaut is better. Like 2~3C better during load. I say go with kryonaut. You will not be disappointed.



Well i was looking for who used Noctua NT-H1... Finally... I am looking for long lasting thermal paste. In first months Noctua reacts so well to the heat. Fast cooling, on heat stable low degrees ratios...
But after 5-6 months laptop starts to heating. I mean clicking to Chrome. 55C to 68C... It doesn't work anymore. When i open my laptop i am seeing that thermal paste no where like it is flied away. It is too liquid and don't have longevity. Is it Kryonaut good at this point? Fast cooling, stable low degrees, like first day performance after 5-6 months. etc. etc.

By the way this experience from my 5739G. I am really curious about my Dell 7567 thermal paste. 7 months passed and it still works at same degrees. I wish to know which thermal paste used on it. Some computer brand's stock thermal paste amazingly good. I feel so ashamed that when i cleaned my stock 9 years old thermal paste and reapply my Noctua to it. That 9 years old thermal paste even much much better than Noctua. Think about it. 9 years old and works crazy.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 17, 2018)

Tromick said:


> Is it Kryonaut good at this point?



Krynonaut mentions in marketing material it's supposed to have a formula that "halts dryout at temps up to 80C"

Otherwise, for budget minded, MX-4 is actually pretty good at longevity.


----------



## LPide (Jun 18, 2018)

anyone have a more neutral test comparison, instead of claims by the manufacturers?


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Are there any reviews that directly compare these two under really harsh conditions? They both seem excellent, but would prefer the best of the best since I'm planning on buying one syringe of Conductonaut for really top end cooling and one non-conductive top thermal paste for more risky components where liquid metal isn't an option. But can't decide whether I should go with MasterGel maker or Kryonaut. Couldn't find any direct tests either



I know its been some time since you posted this but just in case, I have both and I found the Master Maker from Cooler Master just a little better..probably psycological but it also applies much better.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 21, 2018)

I haven't bought it yet. In the meanwhile I took Conductonaut only. I also found a store nearby that actually has both Cryonaut and MasterGel Maker Nano so that's kinda cool. Paying 15-20€ delivery from Germany/UK is a bit stupid for thermal compounds that cost about the same... Kinda leaning towards Kryonaut because of better raw specs on paper to be honest. In price there is some difference but not much.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 21, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> The fud talk of AS5 makes me laugh, never had a problem using it.



My grandpa smoked 3 packs a day of lucky strikes and lived till 85, .... that isn't going to make me take up smoking.    Was nothing FUD about ling and throat cancer.

FUD applies to things we don't know, *not to things the manufacturer warns us of on their own web site.*

1.  There are TIMs that are cheaper than AS5 with the exact same thermal properties.
https://archive.benchmarkreviews.co...&id=150&Itemid=99999999&limit=1&limitstart=12
2.  AS5 has a curing issue, many folks don't want to wait 6-7 weeks to dial in their OCs and set baseline temps.  
3.  The makers of AS5 saw fit to warn their customers on their web site about the capacitance issue.

"So Doc, explain to me the differences between the to choices of medications to treat my condition"

"Well A reaches full potency immediately, with the other, it won't reach full potency for 6 weeks.    A has no known side effects, with B there is a very, very small risk that you will die.  Oh and medication A is 39.99 a month... medication B is $56.99

I don't think anyone suggested that there is a guaranteed "problem" using AS% or any TIM marketed for PC usage.   Look at all the silly things used here ... Most didn't result in a "problem".

Toothpaste, Antiseptic Gel, Dielectric Silicone, Hair Styling Clay, Peanut Butter, Raspberry Preserves,  Anti Seize Lubricant, High Temperature Grease, Lip balm Liquid Gel Deodorant, Aluminum Foil, No TIM, Easy Cheese, Mayonnaise, Edge Shave Gel, Hidden Valley Ranch, Glad Cling Wrap, 20lb Paper, Juicy Fruit, American Cheese, and Candle Wax 

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/...tter-on-my-cpu-you-got-your-cpu-in-my-peanut/

1.  Option "A" costs $4 and "B" costs $5.60,
2.  With "A" one can set baseline temps will the PC is still on the workbench, with "B" have to wait 6 weeks.
3.  Chances if being sloppy and getting some TIM on a finger and transferring to electronic contacts might be say 1 in 200 so while B's risk is small, it's still there
4.  Thermal performance, usability and other concerns are equal.

While using either doesn't necessitate a problem, what reason would you give to choose B over A ?

In choosing a GFX card, there's not going to be a "problem" if you choose one option over another, but if looking for the best way to spend your money, for the sake of argument, assuming stock performance is dead even (as it is here).  It's not FUD to say that Option B uses 100 watts more power, will require  a larger PSU, will increase your electricity bill, will produce more noise and heat, or has only 1/3 the OC headroom as the other option.  These are all items of importance to consider and in the order of importance that will be different for each user.


----------



## vgm (Jul 21, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I haven't bought it yet. In the meanwhile I took Conductonaut only. I also found a store nearby that actually has both Cryonaut and MasterGel Maker Nano so that's kinda cool. Paying 15-INR 1 613 delivery from Germany/UK is a bit stupid for thermal compounds that cost about the same... Kinda leaning towards Kryonaut because of better raw specs on paper to be honest. In price there is some difference but not much.


Gallistan which you get from ebay  looks and performs similar to Conductonaut with 1-2C difference and lot cheaper too.
Between Kryonaut and MakerGel, I'd go with Maker Gel since you might be repasting other PCs as well. If you an expert at lapping HSFs on desktop or laptops then TGK, Phobya Nanogrease,Gelid Extreme and MakerGel should perform quite similarly with 1C difference.
Once you go LM, its difficult to digest putting traditional paste which performs worse than Liquid Metal. Look which is cheaper and you won't be wrong.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 21, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> My grandpa smoked 3 packs a day of lucky strikes and lived till 85, .... that isn't going to make me take up smoking.    Was nothing FUD about ling and throat cancer.
> 
> FUD applies to things we don't know, *not to things the manufacturer warns us of on their own web site.*
> 
> ...



Nonsense...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 27, 2018)

In the end I've ordered CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker Nano and is already on the way because Cryonaut wasn't in stock anywhere nearby and I really don't want to pay 20€ to ship me a 10€ product from Germany or UK...

I don't know what I was expecting or did wrong with application or something, but Conductonaut isn't working well for me so I'm returning back to classic non conducting pastes. For now. Conductonaut has a basically infinite shelf life so it can wait again for another chance. I think my CPU IHS isn't very flat and given how ultra thin Conductonaut is when applied, it's actually making less/worse contact than before with regular less heat conductive thermal paste.


----------



## MrGenius (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm glad you bumped this. Gives me a good excuse to make a comment on what I said here previously regarding Phoyba NanoGrease Extreme and diamond-filled TIM.

First, and foremost, I've concluded that Phoyba NanoGrease Extreme IS diamond-filled TIM. I'm making that conclusion based on a few pieces of evidence. 1 physical, and 2 circumstantial. The physical evidence became apparent when I removed the cooler I was using it on and found the characteristic scratching and pitting that diamond-filled pastes cause to the mating surfaces of the cooler and IHS. And in this case the damage was pretty significant. Enough that I immediately ordered a tube of Kryonaut to replace it, and refuse to use Phobya NanoGrease Extreme again(unless in some kind of emergency situation). It wasn't bad enough to warrant replacing any damaged parts. But it kinda pissed me off.

Though, it was a bit naïve of me to use it in the first place. Considering circumstantial piece of evidence number 1. The word "Nano" in the name. Hmmm...I wonder if that refers to nano-particles of diamond? Like it does with every other diamond-filled TIM. Geee...ya think? I mean...what else could it possibly be referring to? Anyway...yeah...there's no question about it in my mind...anymore. It far more than likely does refer to EXACTLY that. Unless you've got a better explanation as to how it scratched up, and eroded tiny pits in, my IHS and cooler's cold plate.

And eventually I got to thinking something that led me to circumstantial piece of evidence number 2. Which was..."I wonder if it's just a rebadge of that JunPus DX1 diamond-filled TIM that looks exactly the same, and has the exact same thermal conductivity(16 W/mK)". Pretty damn sure that's the truth too. 

Bottom line: I said it before, and I'm saying it again. No more diamond-filled TIM for me. Even though that Phobya Nano(DIAMOND)Grease Extreme is probably the best performing TIM I've ever used(beat Kryonaut in my system by at least 2°C). Which is sad... . But that shit can and will damage your parts. The Antec 7 isn't so bad(only caused very light scratching). But it doesn't perform super great. The Phobya does perform super great, but the damage it causes is totally unacceptable. Only a couple months use and it caused scratches and pits deep enough to easily hang your fingernail on(I thought I was trippin', but no, not only could I see the damage, I could actually feel it too). I can't imagine what it would've done after a year or two's use. But I'm guessing it would not be good. Not good...at all...


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I'm glad you bumped this. Gives me a good excuse to make a comment on what I said here previously regarding Phoyba NanoGrease Extreme and diamond-filled TIM.
> 
> First, and foremost, I've concluded that Phoyba NanoGrease Extreme IS diamond-filled TIM. I'm making that conclusion based on a few pieces of evidence. 1 physical, and 2 circumstantial. The physical evidence became apparent when I removed the cooler I was using it on and found the characteristic scratching and pitting that diamond-filled pastes cause to the mating surfaces of the cooler and IHS. And in this case the damage was pretty significant. Enough that I immediately ordered a tube of Kryonaut to replace it, and refuse to use Phobya NanoGrease Extreme again(unless in some kind of emergency situation). It wasn't bad enough to warrant replacing any damaged parts. But it kinda pissed me off.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've developed a Phobya for Phobya


----------



## delshay (Aug 28, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> It's probably possible if paste comes between socket pins and some contacts don't have connection because of it. The exact right (wrong) ones.



That's why when cleaning my motherboard socket, I do this with the socket facing the floor. Anything that is disturbed falls towards the wet brush. The same applies to when I am using compressed air, motherboard in upside down position, so dust is more likely to fall towards the floor & not under BGA chips or under the CPU socket. This is just my method when cleaning my motherboards.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 28, 2018)

As far as I know MasterGel Maker Nano doesn't have the abrasive properties like other (earlier) diamond based pastes.


----------



## phanbuey (May 21, 2019)

RejZoR said:


> Holy crap, got the Conductonaut already today and used it on both, CPU and GPU. This is some sick stuff. Easy to apply as well. Good thing I haven't bought either of mentioned ones from above. I'm just gonna use liquid metal from now on, it's that much better. And buy the cheapest possible thermal grease just to protect capacitors around GPU's and stuff. I just smeared them in MX4 paste just in case if Conductonaut by any chance leaks from the GPU and falls onto those. I can't believe I was hesitating to use liquid metal for so long for unknown reasons...




I use conductonaut quite a bit and the main issue with it on heatsinks is that if the sink moves around AT ALL it will eventually dry and crack the bond between the sink and chip and work like crap.  Also if you ever remove the sink and dont sand it down all the way, it wont bond properly to itself and ends up giving some awful temps.

Its best use is when de-lidding where you seal the IHS back up and then it just stays like that forever.  I wouldn't put it on a removable heat sink again though.  Not worth


----------



## freeagent (May 21, 2019)

I ordered some Thermalright TF8, should be here soon. I was going to order TFX, but it’s a bit spendy, and TF8 should be better than the CF3 that I’m using now. 

I liked AS5, used it for close to a decade I guess. Never killed anything with it, I can do that on my own just fine.


----------



## EarthDog (May 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> 1-2C difference


3-4?


----------



## R-T-B (May 22, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 3-4?



I doubt many common pastes have that much seperation frankly.

Liquid metal 10 degree difference from conventional paste is my general experience.  Consistently.  Makes sense since it's actually a ball of metal.


----------



## EarthDog (May 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I doubt many common pastes have that much seperation frankly.
> 
> Liquid metal 10 degree difference from conventional paste is my general experience.  Consistently.  Makes sense since it's actually a ball of metal.



It's less than many may think.









						Best Thermal Paste for CPUs 2022: 90 Pastes Tested and Ranked
					

The right thermal paste will improve performance.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## RedDorki (Jul 11, 2019)

So for those who are crying about AS5, did you have followed the instructions on the site of AS5 and took the curing time in mind ? Plus, did the reviewers have taken the tinting of the cooler and metal cap in mind, which breaks down the curing time. Nowhere is this mentioned in the review of Tomshardware, nor the 16 hours of testing is enough for this compound to perform at peak (curing time is between 50 & 200 hours) ?

It's easy to judge performance as bad, if the instructions by the manufacturer are being neglected.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 11, 2019)

LOL, curing time for that, maybe 1-3C? 

tinting?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 11, 2019)

Just an FYI - I did finally get around to testing Master Gel Maker.... I wouldnt say its trash but my temps ran a lot hotter than the Noctua NT-H1 i had on previously. I used MGM on my CPU & GPU - GPU temps didnt change an awful lot.

On both applications the spread and coverage was pretty good. but the CPU went up 5-8'c. This is my personal experience however. MGM is best avoided in place of NT-H1 or MX-4 which will perform better in spades.

Or just get the kryonaut


----------



## v12dock (Jul 11, 2019)

I used PK-3 for the longest time. I recently switched to Graphite Thermal Pads and have never looked back.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 11, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> If your going liquid metal, a messy but good way to apply it to shield it from components you don't want it touching is actually...  cheap thermal paste, like mx-4 or mx-2.  Coat whatever you don't want it touching with the a thin layer and the thermal paste seems to avoid it and actually have a phobia of conventional thermal pastes.  Don't ask me why, just a trick I picked up.  Works great on the electrically sensitive "trench/moat" around NVIDIA GPU dies.



I use clear nail polish.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 11, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, welcome to the only real thermal solution worth paying extra for...  If done right, liquid metal is awesome material unlike anything else, and provides way more than the 1-2C difference common in thermal pastes.  And yeah, you did right shielding the components around the GPU die.  Doesn't take much but makes it A LOT safer.



I'd be scared to use it regularly.. but I did use it for delidding. 

I actually bought a Carbonaut pad for the IHS over Kryonaut though. It's not as good, but it is convenient and consistent.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I'd be scared to use it regularly.. but I did use it for delidding.



I mean, if you don't shield it well, it will kill things.  I've done it.  It's certainly not a recomended compound but it does what it says if you are brave, heh.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Numbers man. It's all about the numbers.
> 
> Cooler Master MasterGel Maker 11 W/mk
> Kryonaut 12.5 W/mk
> ...



Edited for you 

A little something for everyone


----------



## delshay (Jul 12, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> I'd be scared to use it regularly.. but I did use it for delidding.
> 
> I actually bought a Carbonaut pad for the IHS over Kryonaut though. It's not as good, but it is convenient and consistent.



As far as I see it, thermal pads are excellent for VRM/memory cooling but not so good for IHS/direct die contact when compared to normal paste. If you have a spare device you don't care about, I would try the Carbonaut Pad on that as a experiment, but you have to be selective on the type of VRMs you place the pads on, as I do believe they are conductive, so it will not work on some MOSFETS. It will work best where the coldplate uses bolts or screw-down as mounting pressure is also important.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jul 12, 2019)

delshay said:


> As far as I see it, thermal pads are excellent for VRM/memory cooling but not so good for IHS/direct die contact when compared to normal paste. If you have a spare device you don't care about, I would try the Carbonaut Pad on that as a experiment, but you have to be selective on the type of VRMs you place the pads on, as I do believe they are conductive, so it will not work on some MOSFETS. It will work best where the coldplate uses bolts or screw-down as mounting pressure is also important.



It's only a few degrees loss afaik. I've already delidded anyways, so I'm not as desperate for more as I would be otherwise. But I get what you're saying.


----------



## Tromick (Aug 12, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Well i was looking for who used Noctua NT-H1... Finally... I am looking for long lasting thermal paste. In first months Noctua reacts so well to the heat. Fast cooling, on heat stable low degrees ratios...
> But after 5-6 months laptop starts to heating. I mean clicking to Chrome. 55C to 68C... It doesn't work anymore. When i open my laptop i am seeing that thermal paste no where like it is flied away. It is too liquid and don't have longevity. Is it Kryonaut good at this point? Fast cooling, stable low degrees, like first day performance after 5-6 months. etc. etc.
> 
> By the way this experience from my 5739G. I am really curious about my Dell 7567 thermal paste. 7 months passed and it still works at same degrees. I wish to know which thermal paste used on it. Some computer brand's stock thermal paste amazingly good. I feel so ashamed that when i cleaned my stock 9 years old thermal paste and reapply my Noctua to it. That 9 years old thermal paste even much much better than Noctua. Think about it. 9 years old and works crazy.



Funny lol... I was reading this thread like i read it first time. When i saw my message, i was like "Woah!?"

Anyway i updated this cuz people should know this... I wanted to upgrade my stock thermal paste of Dell 7567 with Noctua NT-H1. I am dissappointed very much... 1,5~2 years old stock thermal paste was way better than Noctua NT-H1. Laptop started to work noisy at low fan speed on idle or surfing on web. I mean, i never ever get fan sound with 200 tabs, many different programs at background but NT-H1? Big yes! I ordered Mastergel Maker Nano 2g. on Aliexpress right away. It came to Turkey in 2 weeks. Applied with the stick that comes in package and result is amazing! It is same as stock Dell 7567 thermal grease. Finally, i have found really good (not metal) thermal grease.

By the way, in 2018, i have talked with someone who works at Asus authorized service. He told that he applies MX-2 to some GPU or applies MX-4 to some CPU and GPU's. It changes case to case. Anyway i am happy with this Mastergel Maker Nano thing. I can't find it on Turkey and the one came from Aliexpress is 2018 production. I hope they will produce it on next years...

stabilitytest.png is stock thermal grease which i did the test when house was very cold and it was winter. (2018)
The other ones are done in this summer.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 12, 2020)

Likely a bad application or mount. Its no worse than any stock paste. Your test condition changed too...winter v summer so I assume ambient are warmer as well.

Glad the new paste works though.


----------



## Tromick (Aug 12, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Likely a bad application or mount. Its no worse than any stock paste. Your test condition changed too...winter v summer so I assume ambient are warmer as well.
> 
> Glad the new paste works though.



Nope, Noctua NT-H1 drive me crazy since 2015... This is why i searched new grease for over years. It wasn't "Okay." to me. Now it's "Okay!" When i am web browsing with 200 tabs or leaving computer with these tabs (idle), it is 50-55C like the stock one which the stock one always game same degrees. Doesn't matter is it winter or summer. This one is same also. Right now it is 50-52C and at winter, it will be 50-52C as well. Thank you again. Never ever buy Noctua NT-H1, just buy MX-4 or if you have money, buy Mastergel Maker Nano.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 12, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Nope, Noctua NT-H1 drive me crazy since 2015... This is why i searched new grease for over years. It wasn't "Okay." to me. Now it's "Okay!" When i am web browsing with 200 tabs or leaving computer with these tabs (idle), it is 50-55C like the stock one which the stock one always game same degrees. Doesn't matter is it winter or summer. This one is same also. Right now it is 50-52C and at winter, it will be 50-52C as well. Thank you again. Never ever buy Noctua NT-H1, just buy MX-4 or if you have money, buy Mastergel Maker Nano.


So your one experience (most likely an installation issue) over rides all the different web sites that have reviewed NT-H1?  I've used various paste from Noctua, Antec, IC diamond,  cooler master, Artic, and more and never really saw one stand out that much more then the others.  In fact I would say NT-H1 is one of the better thermal pastes out there.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 12, 2020)

I liked AS5 better than NTH1.. I’m probably one of the few..


----------



## Tromick (Aug 12, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> So your one experience (most likely an installation issue)



Excuse me but how can it could be one experience? Even i am telling you "driving me crazy since 2015" ? You drove me crazy off more than NT-H1 when you said installation issue even you don't know about my experience history. You want to defend your favorite product, alright but you sound like you are paid worker from Noctua NT-H1 factory. 

I have used this a lot of different computers/laptops. Even once i changed stock 6 years old Intel Q8300 thermal grease which it resulted same story. Higher idle temperatures. On laptops, after a while, it doesn't even exists. It doesn't stay on CPU, it just goes away. I am glad that Noctua NT-H1 works great for you but in Turkey, you can see a lot of same complaints about this damn sh*t.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 12, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Excuse me but how can it could be one experience? Even i am telling you "driving me crazy since 2015" ? You drove me crazy off more than NT-H1 when you said installation issue even you don't know about my experience history. You want to defend your favorite product, alright but you sound like you are paid worker from Noctua NT-H1 factory.
> 
> I have used this a lot of different computers/laptops. Even once i changed stock 6 years old Intel Q8300 thermal grease which it resulted same story. Higher idle temperatures. On laptops, after a while, it doesn't even exists. It doesn't stay on CPU, it just goes away. I am glad that Noctua NT-H1 works great for you but in Turkey, you can see a lot of same complaints about this damn sh*t.



I don't have a favorite product, hence why I use so many and your posts give me all the answers I need to know about your "experience history"


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 12, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Never ever buy Noctua NT-H1, just buy MX-4 or if you have money, buy Mastergel Maker Nano.


lol. I suppose its possible you got a bad batch? Otherwise, empirically tested reviews show it to be a quality paste. Respectfully, I absolutely believe a quality review is more representative of a product than an overwhelming majority of random forum users results. Especially those who run 200 tabs in browsers...








						Guru3D Thermal Paste Roundup 2019
					

Thermal paste is an often-overlooked part of most computer setups. You can simply use the pre-applied stuff, or the thermal paste that comes with your motherboard, and still get reasonable processor t... AIO cooling for i9 9900K@5.0 GHz 1.35V




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Tromick (Aug 13, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> quality review is more representative of a product than an overwhelming majority of random forum users results



Interesting opinion. Have it your way!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 13, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Interesting opinion. Have it your way!


Most would call that closer to a fact than an opinion. Proper reviews eliminate variables that otherwise throw off tests. The tests are repeatable...empirical.

As you can see from the link I provided, the noctua paste youre talking about is a middle of the road product and about 1C behind mx-4 and a couple of C behind similar CM products. Your warning not to buy it just doesnt hold any water when properly tested. Certainly, the paste you used is better...no getting around that. But nht works well as you can see by other testing.

Here's another with your nano in it showing what im saying as well. About 1C difference. 





						Thermal Paste Round-up: CPU Water Cooling
					

We start with closed-loop liquid cooling, since this is the most popular type of water cooling used by enthusiasts. Relatively high performance and low complexity are particularly suited to less experienced builders.



					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Tromick (Aug 13, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Most would call that closer to a fact than an opinion. Proper reviews eliminate variables that otherwise throw off tests. The tests are repeatable...empirical.
> 
> As you can see from the link I provided, the noctua paste youre talking about is a middle of the road product and about 1C behind mx-4 and a couple of C behind similar CM products. Your warning not to buy it just doesnt hold any water when properly tested. Certainly, the paste you used is better...no getting around that. But nht works well as you can see by other testing.
> 
> ...



Here is people who are complaining same thing like me (except idle temperatures) :









						NOCTUA NT-H1 termal macun Edit: Hiç de iyi değil | DonanımHaber Forum » Sayfa 2
					

Slm arkadaşlar inventus daha önceden aldığım NOCTUA NT-H1 termal macunu kullanmıştım bugün tekrardan aynı termall macunu temizleyip süreyim dedim, yak - Sayfa 2




					forum.donanimhaber.com
				












						Noctua NT-H1 Gümüş Termal Macun | DonanımHaber Forum
					

Noctua NT-H1 Gümüş Termal Macun bu termal macunu alıp kullanan ve istanbulda ikamet eden bir arkadaş varsa bir tanesi 15 kullanımlık diyor. bana 2 kul




					forum.donanimhaber.com
				









						Termal Macun Azami Kullanım Süresi
					

Merhabalar, bundan 4-5 sene önce Noctua Nt-h1 model termal macun almıştım ve 6 ayda bir olarak yenileme işlemi yapıyordum. Son zamanlarda termal macunu yenilememe rağmen işlemcinin sıcaklığını düşüremediğimi fark ettim. Bugün termal macunun kutusunda 2 yıl bekleme süresi yazdığını gördüm ancak...




					www.technopat.net
				




I %100 know you won't read them all but just for showing that i am not alone. I never ever saw these things for Mastergel Maker or MX-4 on my country.  Only first squeeze was great. After that, before i squeeze, always water came before grease. Results are at the top which i already mention there a couple of times.

I don't know that where are you from but i never ever made empty argue to proof my "pain" like this on worldwide. I am telling my story, saying other's stories. My and other people's pains are real as these fancy tests. Then what is this arguing? The URL's that you are sending me, i know all of them. These 200 tabs aren't empty things like this argue.  If i were happy about my thermal grease, i or other people wouldn't write things about Noctua NT-H1 then... I wasted a lot of time with writing these again and again... Have a nice day and be safe.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 13, 2020)

I can google complaints about anything too. I believe you and your results. I also already conceded you may have had a bad batch. I took exception to your statement not to buy NH1 as when it works, which most assume is 99% of the time just like other products, it is fine and I supported that reasoning.

I'm sorry your experience wasn't a good one. Maybe you should have reached out to the company 5 years ago when you first started seeing water come out? Surely they would have replaced it for you. Instead, you ground it out with shitty results and here you are. 

Bad tubes happen...but in no way does this reflect on the other 99 tubes (overwhelming majority is the point) that work properly. They also  updated the product... perhaps to resolve that issue(?). I hope that clarifies my point.


----------



## vgm (Aug 13, 2020)

Tromick said:


> Funny lol... I was reading this thread like i read it first time. When i saw my message, i was like "Woah!?"
> 
> Anyway i updated this cuz people should know this... I wanted to upgrade my stock thermal paste of Dell 7567 with Noctua NT-H1. I am dissappointed very much... 1,5~2 years old stock thermal paste was way better than Noctua NT-H1. Laptop started to work noisy at low fan speed on idle or surfing on web. I mean, i never ever get fan sound with 200 tabs, many different programs at background but NT-H1? Big yes! I ordered Mastergel Maker Nano 2g. on Aliexpress right away. It came to Turkey in 2 weeks. Applied with the stick that comes in package and result is amazing! It is same as stock Dell 7567 thermal grease. Finally, i have found really good (not metal) thermal grease.
> 
> ...


Mastergel Maker nano is very good and their newer model seems a bit thicker like ICD 7/24 but even with bad application the paste held up quite longer than I expected and replacing it with thin air produced 3-4C lower than older Cooler master mastergel nano. I'm impressed with it.
Dell fan profile is too slow and you might hear coil whine for some time. You can undervolt it by 100mV and improve performance and thermals.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 13, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> lol. I suppose its possible you got a bad batch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May not even be a legit product as he states he's in turkey so there is a chance of a fake product especially when he says water came out of the tube.  As you have already stated NT-H1 is extremely popular and has countless reviews with virtually all of them stating it as a good to excellent product.  In fact I believe it was the go to thermal paste for HardOCP in all their demanding cooler reviews.


----------

